# כמה זמן החלמה לוקח לכלב לאחר הסירוס..?!



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

כמה זמן החלמה לוקח לכלב לאחר הסירוס..?! 
לאחר דחיות חוזרות ונשנות קבעתי לכלב שלי תור בשבוע הבא לסירוס, אני חייב להודות שאני די מתוח ואפילו מרגיש תחושה קטנה של עצב, אני עושה את זה אך ורק מסיבות בריאותיות ולא מהסיבה הנפוצה של הרבעות מיותרות. הכלב שלי מתועד אבל אף פעם לא עלה בדעתי להרביע אותו על אף היותו מדהים ומיוחד במינו, אין לו שום תואר פלצני כזה או אחר שמצדיק הרבעה, ובכלל, אני נגד הרבעות מיותרות גם של כלבים מתועדים, לא לכל כלב מתועד צריכה להיות חותמת שמאשרת להרביע אותו. 
אני כבר מודע לכל המיתוסים והדעות השונות בנוגע להשלכות של הסירוס, אבל הווטרינר חידש לי משהו שלא ידעתי ואמר לי שלאחר הסירוס הכלב יכול לפתח נטייה להשמנה, עד כמה התופעה הזאת באמת נפוצה?
ד"א, בשבוע שעבר הכלב שלי עבר חיסון כלבת ושילמתי 367 ₪ למרות שהצגתי לווטרינרית תעודות יוחסין, מסתבר שצריך להירשם כחבר בחוג של הגזע ולשלם אגרה חד פעמית בעלות של 67 ₪. שאלתי אותה לגבי אחוז המחסנים של כלבים לא מסורסים והיא אמרה לי שיש ירידה משמעותית כתוצאה מהחוק החדש, היא טענה שהרבה אנשים בשנה האחרונה מסרסים/מעקרים את הכלב שלהם כדי לא לשלם את העמלה הגבוהה, כנראה שהכסף הוא באמת הפתרון לכל דבר.

שתי שאלות אחרונות:
כמה זמן החלמה לוקח לכלב לאחר הסירוס? 
האם 750 ₪ לסירוס נחשב למחיר סביר? הווטרינר אמר שהמחיר נקבע בהתאם למשקל של הכלב, בשקילה אצל הווטרינר המשקל של הכלב עמד על 47 ק"ג.

תודה לכל העוזרים!


----------



## pandidi (27/7/13)

WOW איזה כלב יפה! 
תשובות- בערב של אותו היום כ90% מהכלבים שסירסתי (וזה לא מעט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) חזרו לעצמם וה10% האחרים בבוקר שלמחרת.
אני ממליצה לך בחום לבקש הצית מחיר שכוללת בדיקת דם. זאת הרדמה מלאה ותמיד כדאי להוריד את הסיכונים לכמה שפחות ובזה בדיקת שם מאד מסייעת.
אני שילמתי 750 על סירוס ובדיקת דם לפני כמה חודשים לכלב במשקל 20 קילו


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

זמן החלמה של יום-יומיים? הלוואי! 
למה הווטרינר אמר לי זמן החלמה של מינימום שבוע? בחיי שאני עכשיו מתלבט ברצינות אם להחליף וטרינר, איזה באסה! 
רשמתי לעצמי את העצה בנוגע לבדיקת דם, אני גם אדרוש הסברים מהווטרינר לגבי משך זמן ההחלמה, אבל ליתר בטחון את יכולה אולי להמליץ לי על וטרינר טוב מתוך היכרות אישית? המחיר של הניתוח באמת לא רלוונטי, אני יודע שסירוס אמור להיות ניתוח פשוט אבל אני רוצה להיות בטוח שהווטרינר מנוסה ויודע את העבודה ב-100%, אני מתחיל להצטער שהוא לא הגיע מסורס כמו שני הכלבים הקודמים שהיו לי, עוד יתרון בלקחת כלב מעמותה שרק עכשיו אני מעריך.
חוץ מזה, לא תיארתי לעצמי זמן החלמה כ"כ קצר, אחרי יום-יומיים אני כבר אוכל לצאת איתו לשגרת טיולים רגילה? 

תודה על המחמאה


----------



## pandidi (27/7/13)

תראה- 
להבדיל מעיקור שזה פתיחת בטן ממש הסירוס הוא הליך כירורגי מאד פשוט ואין שום סיבה שהחכמה תהיה שבוע.
אולי הוטרינר שלך פשוט הולך על המקרה הכי הכי גרוע אבל אני עד עכשיו מעולם לא 
נתקלתי בכל שמחלים שבוע.
הוטרינר שלי מדהים ואני חושבת שסוף סוף הגעתי לנחלה כי עברתי המון אבל הוא ירושלמי, בטח רחוק לך..
הוטרינר שלי נניח מאד ממליץ לעשות בדיקות דם לפני הרדמה ולא משנה הגיל של הכלב. 
שיהיה ממש בהצלחה!!


----------



## מיקי מהי (28/7/13)

בבית הכרם? 
מי מהם מומלץ?


----------



## pandidi (28/7/13)

ד״ר שלום חיימוביץ׳. אחרי למעלה משנה 
אין לי שום מילה רעה להגיד עליו!
סוף סוף מצאנו את האחד


----------



## מיקי מהי (28/7/13)

אני מתחילה לחשוב ברצינות על הגירה


----------



## EvilKidZ (28/7/13)

החלטתי לסרס את הכלב דרך צב"ח ברמת גן.. 
קיבלתי המלצה מאוד משכנעת, ובכלל, אין מקום יותר מנוסה ממרפאה שעושה סירוסים על בסיס יומי. אני לא יודע איך לא חשבתי על זה.

תודה!


----------



## אלוורה2 (28/7/13)

החבילות שלהם לא מיועדות לכלבים שהוצלו? 
באתר שלהם כתוב שהחבילות שהם מציעים נועדו להקל כלכלית על אנשים שהצילו כלבים שלא דרך העמותה שלהם

http://spca.org.il/חבילות-טיפולים-חיצוניות


----------



## EvilKidZ (28/7/13)

טעות שלי, לא התכוונתי ישירות דרך צב"ח.. 
הכוונה הייתה לקליניקה שדרכה צב"ח מחסנים ומעקרים את הכלבים שישנם בעמותה.


----------



## Yarden spca (27/7/13)

לגבי ההשמנה לאחר סרוס 
אף פעם לא הבנתי איך נוצר המיתוס הזה, האמת.
מנסיון של מאות כלבים - ממש לא!
כל עוד הכלב ממשיך באורח חיים פעיל אין סיבה שישמין.

ולגבי הנתון שאמרה לך הגברת במחלקה הוטרינרית, הירידה באחוז המחסנים של הכלבים הלא מסורסים היא כי פחות מהם מגיעים לחיסון כדי לא לשלם את האגרה...


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

אני לא בטוח שזה מיתוס, עיקור כן גורם להשמנה.. 
לפחות ממה שראיתי אצל שתי כלבות (אחיות) של חבר. הכלבות עוקרו בהפרש של שנה וקיבלו תזונה ופעילות זהה במשך כל הזמן, הכלבה הראשונה השמינה בצורה משמעותית לעומת הכלבה הצעירה שנשארה חטובה ורזה, שנה אחרי גם הכלבה השנייה עברה עיקור והתחילה להשמין בדיוק כמו אחותה הגדולה, צירוף מקרים? לא מאמין. מדובר בכלבות מגזע פאג אם זה משנה. דווקא הייתי בטוח שהשמנה לאחר עיקור זאת תופעה מובנת מאליה, אבל לא ידעתי שלסירוס יש נטייה זהה של השמנה, אם בכלל. בכל אופן, אני מאוד מקווה שהכלב שלי יישאר במבנה גופו הנוכחי ולא ישנה לי צורה לסוג של דוב. 

אני לא מאמין שאפשר להתחמק מהחיסון לכלבת, הרי מקבלים התראה בדואר לפני מועד החיסון והקנס למי שמאחר עומד על 700+, השאלה אם באמת יש פיקוח ועוקבים אחר אותם אנשים שלא מגיעים לחסן את הכלב שזה כבר סיפור אחר, המדינה דווקא יכולה לעשות בוכטה של כסף מאותם "חסכנים" שפוגעים גם בכלב וגם בסביבה.


----------



## Tweety66 (27/7/13)

זה ממש לא צירוף מקרים 
כי שתי הכלבות שייכות לאותם בעלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה שאומר שהבעלים מאכילים יתר על המידה/לא מספקים מספיק פעילות גופנית. העיקור רק זירז את תהליך ההשמנה שהיה קורה מתישהו בכל מקרה... אם בעקבות ירידה הורמונלית או סיבה אחרת להאטה בחילוף חומרים. כלב פעיל שאוכל נכון לא ישמין.


----------



## phobe1 (27/7/13)

דקווא מהצד של העמותה הלוואי שהיה ככה 
אנחנו כל הזמן עובדים על להשמין כלבים רזים מידי והסירוס שלהם לא עוזר בכלל


----------



## ליצולה (27/7/13)

מאותו מקום שמגיע המיתוס של ירידה באנרגיה 
רוב האנשים מסרסים את הכלבים שלהם סביב גיל שנה, שזה הגיל שאופי הכלבים קצת משתנה. הם כבר לא גורים, האנרגיה הגורית יורדת והגוף משתנה ונהיה פחות גורי ויותר רחב. ולכן בגלל שאצל רוב הכלבים הסירוס נעשה בגיל הזה, האנשים מקשרים את ההתהגות שבמילא מגיעה (ומגיעה גם אצל כלבים לא מסורסים) עם הסירוס.


----------



## Yarden spca (27/7/13)




----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

זו היתממות שקרית ומוטת אגנדה 
מתוך מאמרה של הווטרינרית לורה ג’. סאנדבורן, M.S.  

"בגלל השינויים המטבוליים כלבים מעוקרים/מסורסים חשופים יותר להשמנה מאשר כלבים שלא עברו את הניתוח. מחקר אחד מצא כי לנקבות מעוקרות הסיכון להשמין גבוה פי שניים מנקבות שלא עוקרו. מחקר אחר מצא שכלבים מעוקרים/מסורסים הינם בעלי סיכון הגבוה פי 1.6 (נקבות) ו-0.3 (זכרים) להשמנה קיצונית, ופי 1.2 (נקבות) ו-1.5 (זכרים) לעודף משקל מאשר כלבים שלא נותחו.
מחקר שנערך בבריטניה מצא כי 21% מהכלבים סבלו מהשמנה קיצונית."

כל אחד מאיתנו רואה את שקי השומן בצורת כלב, כלבים הסובלים מהשמנה קיצונית. הם כולם מסורסים/מעוקרים.


----------



## מיקי מהי (28/7/13)

אצלנו שתיים מעוקרות 
המשקל  בדיוק לפי הספר.
סוזי הכפילה את משקלה מאז שהגיעה אלינו אחרי העיקור אבל זו תוצאה של מסת שריר שלא היתה לה בכלל והמשך גדילה, היא גבהה בכעשרה ס"מ!
שתיהן אתלטיות  ואינן סובלות מעודף משקל


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

אין כל טעם לסרס כלב זכר מסיבות רפואיות. 
תראה , אני לא יכול להתווכח עם אלו אשר עושים את ההליך הברברי על מנת להפוך את הכלב לידידותי יותר לסביבה. הטיעונים לגבי עובדה זו נכונים אם כי לא מצדיקים  סירוס לדעתי.  אבל מסיבות רפואיות? זה כבר ממש מגוחך.
מספר הבעיות הבריאותיות המיוחסות לסירוס עולה על מספר היתרונות הבריאותיים ברוב המקרים. זו השורה התחתונה. בוודאי שלא ניתן לייחס יתרונות רפואיים לסירוס במיוחד בזכרים. 
תקרא את המאמר המצורף. אם תתאמץ קצת תמצא עוד אינספור מקורות.


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

המאמר


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

נסיון נוסף


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

טוב זה לא מצליח 
לך תחפש בגוגל חסרונות סירוס הכלב - זה יותר קל אפילו מלסרס כלב.


----------



## חן צפדיה (27/7/13)

בהנחה ואני יודע לאיזה מאמר אתה מתכוון 
אני לא מבין איך אפשר להסיק ממנו מסקנות לכאן או לכאן.


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

תשובה 
להלן לשון המאמר :
"מידה ונעשה לפני גיל שנה - מגדיל משמעותית את הסיכון לאוסטאוסרקומה - סרטן העצם; נפוץ במיוחד בגזעים בינוניים וגדולים
מגדיל את הסיכון להמנגיוסרקומה לבבית בפקטור של 1.6
משלש את הסיכון להיפותירואידיזם
מגדיל את הסיכון לפגיעה קוגנטיבית גריאטרית
משלש את הסיכון להשמנה - מצב בריאותי נפוץ המוביל לבעיות בריאותיות אחרות
מגדיל פי 4 את הסיכון הנמוך (0.6%>) לסרטן הערמונית
מכפיל את הסיכון הנמוך (1%>) לסרטן בדרכי השתן
מגדיל את הסיכון לבעיות אורתופדיות
מגדיל את הסיכון לתופעות לוואי לחיסונים
בנקבות המצב מורכב יותר. נראה כי היתרונות הבריאותיים עולים על החסרונות שנמצאו קשורים לעיקור ברוב המקרים שנבדקו. מצד שני, נראה כי השפעתו המיטיבה או הגורעת של העיקור על מצבה הבריאותי הכללי של הכלבה תלוי בגיל בו הוא נעשה והסיכון היחסי ללקות במחלות מסוימות, המשתנה בין גזע לגזע."

ואם לא ניתן להסיק מכך מסקנה חד משמעית אז מדוע לטעון כי לסירוס יתרונות בריאותיים מובהקים?


----------



## חן צפדיה (27/7/13)

אני מסתמך על דברי וטרינרים 
מהמאמר הזה אני לא מבין איך אפשר להסיק משהו. ״משלש״, ״מכפיל״ ו״מגדיל״ לא אומר לי כלום בלי לדעת את הסיכוי המקורי. הכפלה של 0.5% הרבה יותר קריטית משילוש של 0.05% למשל. 
אם וטרינרים טוענים שזה בריא יותר, אני מניח שיש להם מידע נוסף שלא מצויין במאמר.


----------



## greenzg (27/7/13)

יש הכלב שלי חטף פרוסטטה 
מוגדלת בגיל 9 והיה צריך לעבור סירוס
אז למה לחכות לגיל 9?


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

יופי נחמה 
אז בשביל שהכלב לא יקבל פרוסטטה מוגדלת בגיל 9 נסרס אותו.


----------



## elin86 (27/7/13)

כי בגיל 9 הניתוח יכול להיות קשה יותר 
הכלב מבוגר, ההרדמה יכולה להיות יותר מסובכת..
ולמה לחכות שיכאב לו ויתחילו הצרות? למה לא להמנע מזה מההתחלה?


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

סירוס לצורך מניעת בעיות רפואיות בעתיד מגוחך? 
הסיבות שלי מתייחסות בעיקר למניעה של מחלות שיכולות להופיע בשלב מאוחר יותר בחיי הכלב, ובמיוחד לאור העובדה שמדובר בגזע מאוד דפוק מבחינה בריאותית. אני בכוונה חיכיתי עם הסירוס עד לגיל שנתיים כי לא רציתי לחסוך ממנו את האספקה הטבעית של רמת הטסטוסטרון שאמורה לשמש כהורמון גדילה שחשוב להתפתחות התקינה של הכלב גם בשלב הגדילה וגם בפיתוח היצרים. אני מאמין שגיל שנתיים זה הזמן הכי מתאים לסירוס של כלבים גדולים, תהליך הגדילה וההתפתחות הסתיימו ואין שום סיבה לסכן את הכלב בכל מיני מחלות עתידיות שעלולות להופיע בשלב כזה או אחר. זאת לפחות הדעה שגיבשתי לעצמי אחרי היכרות אישית עם לפחות חמישה כלבים מאותו הגזע שהתגלו אצלם בגיל מאוחר יותר מחלות שיכלו בדיעבד להימנע ע"י סירוס - אני מעדיף לפגוע לכלב שלי בגבריות ולהרוויח אותו לעוד כמה שנים טובות!

חוץ מזה, על כל מאמר חדש של חסרונות קם מאמר חדש של יתרונות, וליהפך. אני לוקח את כל הדברים שנכתבים במאמרים בערבון מוגבל, חלקם נשמעים מהימנים וחלקם האחר מופרך וחסר כל קשר למציאות. 
בכל אופן, תצרף בבקשה את המאמר שהתכוונת אליו, מסקרן אותי לקרוא מה כתוב בו. תודה.


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

למה מגוחך? אני אסביר 
מכל הטיעונים שעולים בנוגע לסירוס זכרים הטיעון הבריאותי הוא החלש והעלוב ביותר. עד כדי היותו חסר תוקף. משום כך סירוס הכלב מנימוקים בריאותיים בלבד הוא מגוחך. 
כעת, זה בהחלט חיובי שאתה לוקח את הכל הדברים בכתובים במאמרים בערבון מוגבל. להלן ציטוט מהמאמר שאליו התכוונתי:

"יתרונות סירוס כלבים זכרים:
מבטלת את הסיכון למוות מסרטן אשכים (סיכון קטן מ1%-)
מפחיתה את הסיכון לשינויים שאינם סרטניים בפרוסטטה
מפחית את הסיכון לפיסטולה בפי הטבעת
יתכן שמפחית את הסיכון לסוכרת (הממצאים אינם חד משמעיים)

חסרונות סירוס כלבים זכרים:
במידה ונעשה לפני גיל שנה - מגדיל משמעותית את הסיכון לאוסטאוסרקומה - סרטן העצם; נפוץ במיוחד בגזעים בינוניים וגדולים
מגדיל את הסיכון להמנגיוסרקומה לבבית בפקטור של 1.6
משלש את הסיכון להיפותירואידיזם
מגדיל את הסיכון לפגיעה קוגנטיבית גריאטרית
משלש את הסיכון להשמנה - מצב בריאותי נפוץ המוביל לבעיות בריאותיות אחרות
מגדיל פי 4 את הסיכון הנמוך (0.6%>) לסרטן הערמונית
מכפיל את הסיכון הנמוך (1%>) לסרטן בדרכי השתן
מגדיל את הסיכון לבעיות אורתופדיות
מגדיל את הסיכון לתופעות לוואי לחיסונים
בנקבות המצב מורכב יותר. נראה כי היתרונות הבריאותיים עולים על החסרונות שנמצאו קשורים לעיקור ברוב המקרים שנבדקו. מצד שני, נראה כי השפעתו המיטיבה או הגורעת של העיקור על מצבה הבריאותי הכללי של הכלבה תלוי בגיל בו הוא נעשה והסיכון היחסי ללקות במחלות מסוימות, המשתנה בין גזע לגזע. "

המאמר מראה כי אין כך יתרון בריאותי מובהק בסירוס הכלב, אם כבר המצב הפוך. כעת אתה מוזמן לפנות לווטרינר במטרה לסתור את העובדות היבשות המוצגות במאמר.  
אני שוב אנסה לצרף את המאמר אם כי אתה מגיע אליו אם תחפש בגוגל חסרונות סירוס כלב.


----------



## wgaf (27/7/13)

צירוף המאמר הצליח. שים לב לתגובת הווטרינר 
אשר מתנגד למאמר - ד"ר אמיר שיפמן,  הוא לא סתר ולא עובדה אחת אשר הוצגה המאמר. הוא מתחמק ושוב, כרגיל סוטה לכיוון המנטרות הרגילות אשר נשמעות שוב ושוב ואינן קשורות להיבטים רפואיים.


----------



## מיקי מהי (28/7/13)

"במידה ונעשה לפני גיל שנה" 
מה בכל האמור לכלבים מבוגרים יותר?
והרי מדובר כאן בכלב בין שנתיים
ועוד שאלה אתה טוען שהוטרינרים רובם ככולם חסרי אחריות/אהבה לכלבים עד כדי שיעמידו אותם בסכנות ובסבל הפטנציאלי המתואר במה שהבאת?


----------



## wgaf (28/7/13)

שימי לב לתגובת הווטרינר 
אשר מתנגד למאמר - ד"ר אמיר שיפמן,  הוא לא סתר ולא עובדה אחת אשר הוצגה במאמר. הוא מתחמק ושוב, כרגיל סוטה לכיוון המנטרות הרגילות אשר נשמעות שוב ושוב ואינן קשורות להיבטים רפואיים. 
והנקודה שלי היא כזו - מההיבט הרפואי, בשקלול היתרונות והחסרונות אין כל ערך רפואי בפעולת הסירוס. כעת את שואלת מדוע הווטרינרים מסרסים כלבים על ימין ועל שמאל? האם הם חסרי אחריות. התשובה היא כזו. למרות חוסר התועלת הרפואית הם מאמינים שתועלת שמביאה הפעולה הברברית מהיבטים אחרים מצדיקה את המעשה. 
וכמובן יש לקחת בחשבון שזה משתלם מאד לווטרינרים לבצע את הטלת המום המחרידה יחד עם האמונה שאם זה לא מועיל אז זה לא יזיק או אפשר לייצר יופי של רציונליזציה.


----------



## נועמאיר (27/7/13)

750 לסירוס? 
שילמתי 490 כולל ספירת דם לפני חודש.(הכלב בלי עין הרע שוקל 41 קילו)


----------



## phobe1 (27/7/13)

יום יומיים והם כמו חדשים 
לפעמים אפילו באותו ערב הם כבר די חוזרים לעצמם. הוטרינר שלך עושה תפרים פנימיים? זה מאוד מקל על ההחלמה וזה מציק להם פחות אחר כך.
לגבי ההשמנה כבר עניתי למעלה, ממש לא.

מצטרפת לפנדידי, אם אפשר אז כדאי בדיקת דם לפני כל ניתוח. לגבי המחיר אני לא זוכרת, עברו הרבה שנים מאז עשיתי סירוס באופן עצמאי אבל נשמע סביר.

כל בעלים דוגא לפני ניתוח של הכלבון שלו, לנשום עמוק! זה עובר בצ'יק. בהצלחה


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

לא ידעתי שקיימת אפשרות לתפרים פנימיים.. 
לא זכור לי שהווטרינר ציין משהו בנוגע לתפרים פנימיים, הוא כן אמר שהכלב יצטרך את הכובע הזה על הצוואר, אולי זה מעיד על שימוש בתפרים חיצוניים? תפרים פנימיים נשמע לי כמו רעיון מעולה, זה אמור לייקר את עלות הניתוח?
אני כבר נרגעתי בנוגע להשמנה, התגובות כמעט חד משמעיות מאנשים שהיו באינטראקציה עם מאות כלבים מסורסים, אני מאוד מקווה שהכלב שלי גם יכנס לאותה סטטיסטיקה.

תודה!


----------



## phobe1 (27/7/13)

אני לא יודעת אם זה מיקר, תלוי בוט' 
אני באופן אישי לא הייתי מסרסת/מעקרת ללא תפרים פנימיים, בדיקת דם מקדימה והרדמה בגז.


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

אני אדבר איתו מחר ואבדוק את כל הפרטים האלה.. 
הוא לא מסר לי שום מידע בנוגע לתהליך של הניתוח, אמר לי שהכל יעבור בשלום וזהו.


----------



## mo30257 (27/7/13)

בלי קשר למקרה... 
כן נראה כאילו יש לך ספקות לגבי הוטרינר שלך, ולדעתי בנושא בריאותי בטח של הכלב, חשוב להיות בטוחים ולסמוך לגמרי על הוטרינר בין אם זה ביכולות והידע שלו ובין אם זה באמינות שלו.
ואני מדבר גם לעתיד, כי סירוס זה עוד פרוצדורה יחסית פשוטה, ואתה רואה כמה אפשרויות ושאלות יכולות להיות שלא קיבלת אליהם מענה מהוטרינר או שהוא לא חשב שזה נכון לידע אותך, ובמקרים מורכבים וקשים יותר ששם זה אף הרבה יותר קריטי.
אני לא מכיר את הוטרינר שלך, אבל אם יש לך תחושה שאתה לא סומך אליו לגמרי לא ביכולות או בידע או באמינות, אז שווה לדעתי להחליף, אבל זה כמובן החלטה שלך.

בהצלחה.


----------



## EvilKidZ (27/7/13)

זה פחות ספקות ויותר הגישה הנונשלנטית שלו.. 
הוא כ"כ אדיש שצריך להעיר אותו מידי פעם כדי שלא יירדם בעמידה, איך אפשר לא לחשוש..?! אני שואל אותו משהו והוא עונה לי "הכל יהיה בסדר"!
אני לא יודע עד כמה הוא וטרינר טוב כי עד היום הייתי מגיע אליו רק לחיסונים ודברים קטנים וחסרי משמעות, סירוס מבחינתי זאת כבר עליית מדרגה רצינית ואני חייב לוודא שהכלב שלי בידיים טובות. אני כן מאמין שהוא וטרינר טוב כי קיבלתי עליו המלצות חמות מהרבה אנשים ואפילו מווטרינרים אחרים.

נקווה שיהיה טוב!


----------



## elin86 (27/7/13)

קודם כל שמחה לשמוע שזו הגישה שלך 
את בהחלט צודק והלוואי ויותר אנשים היו חושבים כמוך
בדר"כ תןך יום-יומיים הכלב חוזר לעצמו.. בהתחלה הם קצת מסטולים, לא בשיא כוחם אבל מהר מאוד הם חוזרים לעצמם
עניין ההשמנה הוא לא נכון, אם הכלב ממשיך לקבל את אותה הפעילות ואוכל בצורה מבוקרת, אין סיבה שישמןי
אם תראה עליה במשקל, תוריד קצת מהאוכל או תוסיף פעילות גופנית.. זה הכל
יש לי כלבה מעוקרת ממש לא שמנה..
אצל כל כלב זה אחרת


----------



## elin86 (27/7/13)

המחיר הגיוני בהחלט.. 
אם זה מקום טוב, מקצועי נשמע לי אחלה
ברור שאפשר למצוא בפחות, ללכת לעמותה לעקר או משהו בסגנון אבל לכלב הפרטי שלי הייתי עושה במקום איכותי ומקצועי


----------



## ליצולה (27/7/13)

כלב אחרי סירוס 
ככה נראה הכלב שלי. שש שנים אחרי סירוס.
הוא סורס בגיל 5 חודשים. הוא מלא אנרגיה ולא העלה גרם לדעתי מגיל שישה חודשים...
ביום של הסירוס הוא היה עייף בערב כבר הייתי צריכה להחזיק אותו שלא ישחק כרגיל...
יום אחרי מי היה יודע שהוא בכלל עבר משהו.


----------



## עמית184 (27/7/13)

כלב אחרי סירוס 2# 
משקלו של טומי בגיל 10 חודשים (01.04.2011) - 32.0 ק"ג
משקלו של טומי בשקילה האחרונה אצל הווטרינר (גיל שלוש+, 01.07.2013) - 31.6 ק"ג

שנתיים ושלושה חודשים מאז הסירוס - הכלב הוריד 400 גרם מהמשקל.


----------



## עמית184 (27/7/13)

כלב אחרי סירוס 3# 
ספייק, בגיל 10, שמונה שנים לאחר הסירוס (סורס בגיל שנתיים). משקל יציב לגמרי במהלך כל השנים הללו. (ולפני הסוכרת, שגרמה לו להוריד עוד ממשקלו).


----------



## נעלמה לי הסיסמה (27/7/13)

שאפו על ההחלטה ועל הגישה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
זו תמונה מגיל 5
הן עוקרו בגיל חצי שנה
אז שילמתי משהו כמו 1,100 לשתיהן + שיבוב וכילוב שנעשו על הדרך.

לפני שבוע היינו בבדיקה
וכמו שהוטרינר אמר "מה זה? יש להן לב של סוסות"
או כמו שאני אומרת
הלוואי ואני הייתי מסוגלת לרוץ את כמות הקילומטרים שהן גומאות בשבוע.

לא השמנה ולא בטיח, הרגלי חיים...

ולגבי התאוששות
אני מתארת לעצמי שהוא מנסה לתת את הטווח המקסימלי
כדי לא לייצר ציפיות.

אצלנו למחרת כבר
הן שכחו מה היה, מי היה ולמה היה...

הרבה בריאות!


----------



## daphne86 (27/7/13)

אצלנו אף אחד לא השמין אחרי סירוס ועיקור 
עיקרתי את הכלבה שלי בגיל שנה בערך לא העלתה גרם רק נהייתה חתיכה יותר מיום ליום כמו כן עם שני החתולים שלי סירסתי את שניהם אף אחד לא השמין כולם נראים בסדר.
גם אני חשבתי בזמנו שסירוס ועיקור גורמים להשמנה האמת גם הוטרינר שלי טען כך אבל זה שטויות כל עוד ממשיכים באותו סדר יום אני לא רואה שום סיבה שישמינו.
כמו שנאמר כבר, אם רואים שחלה השמנה לצמצם באוכל או לעלות פעילות גופנית.


----------



## חן צפדיה (27/7/13)

גם אני הייתי במצב שלך 
אני עשיתי את זה מסיבות בריאותיות והתנהגותיות.
ממה שהבנתי ההחלמה של סירוס עם תפרים פנימיים (שנספגים לבד ואין צורך להסיר אותם) היא מהירה יותר ואפילו לא צריך קולר אליזבטני, אלא אם הכלב ממש משחק עם זה.
ככה הכלב שלי סורס (גם הוא גזעי מתועד), והוא חזר לעצמו תוך פחות מיום. כמובן שעדיין צריך להשגיח שלא יקפוץ או יעשה תנועות חדות, אבל לפחות מבחינת מצב רוח - הסירוס בקושי הורגש.
בתמונה אתה יכול לראות אותו ברגע שהחזרתי אותו הבייתה מהסירוס. לא חשב פעמיים ורץ להביא לי כדור, וכמובן שהכרחתי אותו לנוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקשר להשמנה - אצל הכלב שלי אין אפילו עלייה קטנה במשקל, הוא סורס לפני חודשיים.


----------



## fi0na24 (27/7/13)

מצטרפת לכולם #כלב מסורס וכלבה מעוקרת 4


----------



## bubq (27/7/13)

לא נרשמה שום השמנה אצלי אף פעם 
וגם עם הכלבים הנוכחיים (מסורס ומעוקרת)-המשקל נוטה לרף הנמוך של משקל הגזע-אתלטיים, אנרגטיים (בטירוף  ) ורזים שניהם מטבעם וללא דיאטות, אם תרצה תמונה אני אשלח


----------



## Tweety66 (27/7/13)

שני הסנט שלי... 
הדבר היחידי שגורם להשמנה זו האכלת יתר. עוד לא נתקלתי בשום כלב שאוכל כמויות מדודות ונכונות לגיל ולמשקל שלו, והשמין סתם ככה, מהאוויר.
תדאג לעקוב אחרי שהכמויות שהכלב אוכל, ככה גם תוכל לזהות בעיות רפואיות עוד בהתהוות. בהרבה מקרים הסממן הראשון שמשהו לא בסדר אצל הכלב זה ירידה קטנה בתאבון. רוב האנשים לא שמים לב לכך.
אצלנו הכלבים מורגלים לארוחות קצובות, הם מסיימים את האוכל תוך כמה דקות ככה שאם מישהו לא סיים אנחנו ישר יודעים שמשהו לא כשורה! ותחת מעקב, תוכל לדאוג שלא לאפשר לו לאכול יתר על המידה. מאוד פשוט.

הנה כלב מסורס נוסף, סורס כששקל 15 וקצת, כיום שוקל 14... הוא כלב מאוד פעיל, מקבל הרבה מאוד חטיפים (שאנחנו אפילו לא מקזזים מהמנה היומית שלו), ולמרות זאת הכלב רזה...


----------



## windowto (27/7/13)

בערך 3 שעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אצלנו זה הלך ככה:
" אני עצוב ואומלל כי לא קיבלתי ארוחת בוקר וגם לא צהריים ויש לי קצת בחילה וגוררים אותי באוטו...
טוב נו, אני אעסיק את עצמי בבילוי האהוב עלי- ליקוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!
רגע..... מה?????????????????????


----------



## fi0na24 (27/7/13)

חחחחחחח הרגת אותי


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

אצלנו זה הלך כך: 
"תביא את הכלב ברבע לאחת, לטשטוש והרדמה".
רבע לאחת טשטוש וכניסה לניתוח.
"תהיה זמין בטלפון לקראת הערב, החל מחמש, יותר לקראת שבע, כשהכלב יתעורר מההרדמה".
רבע לארבע אני מקבל טלפון בהול: "בוא מהר, הכלב שלך מפרק לי את המרפאה!!"
רבע לארבע טומי התעורר מההרדמה, התעורר-התעורר, מלוא המרץ והאנרגיות. בארבע כבר חילצתי את מה שנותר מהמרפאה של הוטרינר המסכן מההשתוללות של המפלץ המגודל. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בשבע בערב טיול בפארק (קשור עדיין) - פיפי-קקי, והכלב כבר היה כמעט כמו חדש.
עוד טיול ארוך וממושך לפני השינה, עדיין קשור - עשר שעות בלבד לאחר הניתוח, והכלב נמרץ, עירני ורענן כאילו כלום.
והוא לא נזקק היה לקולר אליזבטני, הוא פשוט לא התעסק בתפרים (לא זוכר אם זה היה פנימי או חיצוני, למען האמת).


----------



## חן צפדיה (28/7/13)

אתה לא זוכר אם הגעת שוב להוציא תפרים?


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

זה היה משולב עם הורדת גידול מוזר שהיה לו בכף 
הרגל האחורית, היכן שאמורה להיות שם הבוהן - תפרים שהוסרו, ונפתחו, וצרות שלמות, וגרב אלסטית בכף הרגל, וניילון שלא יתרטב, ועל רקע כל הבלאגן הזה בכף הרגל כל עניין הסירוס והתפרים שם די הפך להיות משהו קל, זניח ושולי שנשכח. באמת שאינני זוכר.


----------



## חן צפדיה (28/7/13)

זה מסביר... 
העיקר שהיום הכל בסדר (?)


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

הרגל בסדר. בין הרגליים חסר משהו...


----------



## חן צפדיה (28/7/13)




----------



## EvilKidZ (28/7/13)

נשמע כמו התסריט המושלם! 
הכלב שלי בד"כ רגוע, אבל מצידי שישבור לווטרינר את כל הקליניקה כל עוד הוא יוצא מהניתוח בריא ושלם, לא כ"כ שלם אבל ניחא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מודע לזה שהסירוס נחשב לניתוח שיגרתי ושכיח, אבל איך אפשר שלא להיות מודאג? לכולם כאן יש עצבים מברזל או שפשוט יותר נוח לדבר בלשון עבר? אני כבר מחכה לצחוק על עצמי ביום שאחרי, רק שיגיע כבר!


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

אני מודה שאני באמת באמת הייתי רגוע ולא מודאג. 
לא יותר מודאג מכל ניקוי שיניים שגרתי ששני הכלבים שלי עוברים פעם בשנה.

הדבר המדאיג ביותר הוא ההרדמה - הפרוצדורה הכירורגית היא פשוטה ודי חיצונית לגוף, בוודאי לא פולשנית (לא פותחים את הבטן כמו בעיקור, אלא רק עושים חתך קטן בשקית האשכים החיצונית, או יותר נכון בבסיסה, ושואבים את כל תכולתה). ומאחר ובעיקר ההרדמה היא החלק ה"בעייתי", אז אין זה שונה ברבה מכל הליך שגרתי של ניקוי שיניים לדוגמה.

מודה, אני באמת לא הייתי לחוץ. אולי אפילו שאנן?


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

אגב, אני חייב לשאול בזהירות - 
47 קילו לרוע"ג צעיר בן שנתיים, זה לא קצת, איך לומר בעדינות, קצת... הממ המממ... אובר ווייט?

שואל בזהירות, כי בהחלט ייתכן שעם סירוס או בלי סירוס הכלב שלך בדרכו למדרון חלקלק שנקרא אובר ווייט פרובלם.


----------



## EvilKidZ (28/7/13)

הוא לא אובר וויט אלא אובר סייזד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הוא יצא יחסית גדול בהשוואה לרועים אחרים, המבנה שלו נראה מאוד מסיבי אבל רחוק מלהיות שמן, הוא גם די גבוה לרועה גרמני, 73 ס"מ שהתקן עומד על 65 ס"מ, הוא אף פעם לא ייראה רזה כי הפרווה שלו מאוד סמיכה וצפופה. הווטרינר אמר לי שהמשקל שלו תקין ויכול אפילו לעלות בכמה קילוגרמים בודדים, זה גם משהו שניתן לראות בקלות מבחינה חיצונית. 
בארה"ב יש רועים במשקל של למעלה מ-50 ק"ג, לפי דעתי זה גרוע אבל אי אפשר לתכנן ולדעת איך הכלב יצא. אני ביקשתי מהמגדל בכוונה את הזכר הכי קטן בשגר ויצא שהוא נהיה הזכר הכי גדול, לא מזמן נפגשנו חלק מהבעלים שלקחו כלב מאותו שגר וההבדל בינו לבין הזכרים האחרים היה מאוד בולט לעיין, הם היו בשוק ואפילו צחקו על זה שאף אחד לא נלחם עליו כי הוא היה קטן ומצ'וקמק, וטוב שכך!


----------



## עמית184 (28/7/13)

וואו, הוא באמת עצום מימדים אם כך. נשמע ענק! 
מקבל את מה שאתה כותב, ובטח את מה שהוטרינר אומר. בכל מקרה הוא נראה מקסים בתמונה! יפיוף אמיתי!


----------



## hadarh111 (28/7/13)

לא לכולם יש עצבים מברזל 
לגמרי לגיטימי לפחד מניתוחים, אנחנו סומכים על מישהו אחר בחיים של הכלב שלנו.
לראות את הכלב מורדם שוכב על השולחן זה לא קל.
ויש קצת רגשות אשם של"מה אני עושה לו".

אני הכנסתי את הכלבה שלי לעיקור יומיים אחרי האימוץ כי חששו שאולי היא נכנסה להריון כשהייתה זרוקה בחוץ..
הייתי בטוחה שאני האדם הכי רע ביקום, שהיא תשנא אותי... 
גם לא מכירה אותי ולא מבינה לאיפה הגיעה בכלל, וגם כשהיא אצלי ישר מכאיבים לה.
חששתי שהיא תקשר ביני לבין כאב.

אני ישבתי כל השעות מחוץ למרפאה...
אמרו לי ללכת אבל לא הייתי מסוגלת, נשארתי עד ששמעתי שעבר בסדר
אחרי זה חיכיתי שוב עד שההרדמה קצת התפוגגה ,
וכשהבינו שאני כזו קרציה שנתנו לי להישאר ללטף אותה בזמן שהיא מתעוררת
וככה היה עד ששיחררו אותה.
בגלל  שאני הייתי לחוצה , גם בלילה נשארתי ערה מהלחץ שיקרה משהו כשאני ישנה ולא אדע
אז כן זה לגמרי לגיטימי לפחד!

אבל כמו שכולם אמרו היא התאוששה מהר!
אצלי 3 ימים אחרי לא ראו עליה כלום
ולזכרים זה אפילו יותר קל


----------



## לולו המשוגע (28/7/13)

האמת היא שלא ברור לי הקשר בין סירוס להשמנה 
אשמח אם וטרינר יוכל להגיד לכך, מאיפה המידע הזה מגיע?
גם בעמותה בה אני מתנדבת, שם מסורסים כלבים רבים כל הזמן, אני לא רואה השמנה לאחר סירוס.
להלן דוגמה לכלב מסורס בן שנה וחצי (סורס בגיל חצי שנה), ששמר על מבנה אתלטי ויפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







החלמה לאחר סירוס היא בדר"כ מהירה אבל יש כלבים עם נטייה להתעסקות בתפרים, כמו הכלב הנ"ל שפתח אותם עוד באותו הלילה עם קולר אליזבטני וזה היה ממש סרט. כך שאם חלילה פעם הוא נפצע ונתפר ואתה זוכר שהייתה לו נטייה להתעסקות עם התפרים, אני הייתי כמובן לא מוותרת על קולר אליזבטני ומשפצרת חולצה ישנה בתור מין תחתונים מביכות שכאלו  שמורידים לפני טיול


----------



## מיקי מהי (28/7/13)

דוגמא של כלב מושלם זו לא חכמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא כולם יכולים להיות כאלה!


----------



## הלה321 (28/7/13)

זמן החלמה מסירוס 
הי,
אנחנו סירסנו את באדי בגיל 8 חודשים ולא מזמן.
החלמה - הכלב צריך להיות שבוע ימים עם אהיל שמולבש עליו.
אחרי שבוע ימים מורידים תפרים ואז הכל חוזר לשיגרה.
לנו היה אסור לשחרר אותו בגינה כי הוא אוהב לגרור את הבטן על הדשא והיה פחד מפתיחת תפרים וזיהום.
אבל עבר מהר.

למעט קשיי הסתגלות לאהיל הכלב היה בסדר גמור כבר שעתיים אחרי הסירוס.
הלה


----------



## EvilKidZ (28/7/13)

תודה לכולם! קראתי, השכלתי ובעיקר נרגעתי! 
נקווה לטוב ויהיה טוב


----------

